# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > آموزش: فیلم های آموزشی

## Peyman.Gh

سلام در این تاپیک قصد داریم فیلم های آموزشی ASP.NET گذاشته شود.
دوستان هم میتونند با گذاشتن فیلم های ساخته شده توسط خودشان همکاری کنند در این زمینه! :متفکر: 

*کپی کردن محتویات یک پوشه به پوشه دیگر 

رفرش بخشی از صفحه بوسیله AJAX UpDatePanel


دوستان اگر پیشنهاد یا انتقادی دارند با پیام خصوصی مطرح کنید تا تاپیک مرتب باقی بمونه !
*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نمایش تصادفی چند عکس و متحرک بودن آن بعد از  زمان مورد نظر بوسیله جاوا اسکریپت درASP.NET (مناسب برای متحرک بودن بنر)* :لبخند: 
*
*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه ساختن Database در Visual Studio 2008 و اضافه کردن اطلاعات به Database توسط LINQ TO SQL*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه استفاده از Web Site Administration Tool و ایجاد نقش برای کاربران و استفاده از کامپوننت های Login , LoginStatus , LoginName و همچنین ایجاد محدودیت برای کاربران یک نقش در دسترسی به یک صفحه خاص!!


*

----------


## salehbagheri

دوستان اگه حرف خاصي ندارند، حتي الامكان از دكمه تشكر استفاده كنند تا تاپيك اين دوستمون خراب نشه!

فقط اگه پيشنهاد يا انتقادي داريد ميتونيد اينجا قرار بديد، اگر هم به صورت pm اطلاع بديد كه تاپيك تميزتر بمونه، بهتر!

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*اضافه کردن رکورد همراه با عکس در دیتابیس بوسیله LINQ to SQL و نمایش آن در GridView* !

به نظر من این آموزش تقریباً مفید میتونه باشه چون دوستان زیادی رو دیدم راجبش سوال پرسیدن   :متفکر:

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه بدست آوردن یک عدد تصادفی !
*
اهداف آموزشی :نحوه استفاده از تابع Random 
نحوه استفاده از System.Convert
موفق باشید ! *


*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه تبدیل متن به عکس با استفاده از System.Drawing*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

نحوه نوشتن متن بر روی عکس و ذخیره عکس با استفاده از System.Drawing

----------


## Peyman.Gh

خواندن فایل متنی و قرار دادن محتویات هر خط در آرایه با استفاده از System.IO

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه قرار دادن مقدار یک فیلد در یک متغیر با استفاده از LINQ to SQL 


**
*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه استفاده و اضافه کردن اطلاعات به پایگاه داده توسط FCKeditor و نمایش توسط Gridview*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه محدود کردن نوشتن در کادر متنی FileUpload* 

(غیر فعال کردن Cut و Paste و تایپ کردن در کادر متنی FileUpload)

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه HASH کردن یک رشته (حفاظت با رمزگزاری)*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه استفاده از UpdateProgress*

اهداف آموزشی:
نحوه استفاده از UpdateProgress
آشنایی با دستور System.Threading

*
*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*آشنایی با Membership.CreateUser و نحوه به دست آوردن همه کاربران ثبت نام شده !

*اهداف آموزشی :
آشنایی با دستور Membership.CreateUser
آشنایی با دستور Membership.GetAllUsers*
*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

نحوه استفاده از *Session**
*

----------


## qanewaisi

نحوه استفاده از* کوکی

لینک دانلود :
*cookie.rar

----------


## qanewaisi

*انتقال  اطلاعات بین صفحات توسط** QueryString
* البته دوستمون Peyman.Gh  قبلا این فیلم رو گذاشته بودن ولی نکته جدیدی که در این فیلم مشاهده می کنید* ارسال چند متغیر توسط .QueryString  بوسیله عملگر & می باشد* که در فیلم قبلی فقط یک متغیر ارسال شده بود!*

لینک دانلود :
* 
* QueryString.rar
*

----------


## khz-web1

سلام....
خیلی کامل بهمراه صدا ... راجب کوکی....
دانلود
موفق باشید

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه بروز کردن (UPDATE) و حذف کردن(DELETE) یک رکورد بوسیله LINQ to SQL*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه ساختن Profile برای کاربران*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*نحوه ایجاد یک Button به صورت دینامیک و نوشتن زیر برنامه برای رویداد کلیک آن !*

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*اجازه ندادن به IP های          مشخص شده برای دسترسی به سایت(بدون استفاده از پایگاه داده)*

اهداف:
آشنایی با System.IO.File.AppendAllText
آشنایی با Environment.NewLine
آشنایی با System.IO.File.Exists
آشنایی با System.IO.File.ReadAllLines

موفق باشید.

----------


## Peyman.Gh

*ساختن دایرکتوری و فایل متنی با استفاده System.IO*

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام

امشب واستون نحوه آپلود دیتابیس رو رویه هاست گذاشتم


البته فقط Dot Net Panel


به قول معروف با دو کیفیت!!!!!!!!!!

کیفیت بالاش رویه هاسته خودمه

اول Create....
بعد Backup...

اینم کیفیت بالاش
http://www.dvd9movie.com/SedghiFolder/database.rar
http://www.dvd9movie.com/SedghiFolder/
BackUp&Restore.rar

ببینشون


وقتی دیدی کانکشنت می شه این بر طبق فیلم


 
<add name="MyConnectionName" connectionString="Data Source=205.430.158.133\SQL2005,6688;Initial catalog=MyDBName;User Id=MyUserID;Password=1234567" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/> 

فقط بجای آی پی که نوشتم 205.... آی پیه اصلیه سایتت رو بزار

موفق باشید

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام

یک ویدئو آموزشی از مایکروسافت با حجمی پایین و کیفیتی توپ

برخی از سر فصل ها:

دسته رویدادها و تعیین خواص در کد میزبانی در وب سایت و سرور
همکاری با پست بک
درخواست جلسه و رویدادها در فایل 
کنترل سرور در صفحات aspx
طول عمر برنامه کاربردی وب

امید وارم مفید واقع شوددددددددد
التماس دعا

(Sorry)
چون حجمش زیاد بود از اینجا دانلود کنید
حجم:7 مگا بایت و خورده :بامزه: 


-----------------------------------------------
لینک ویرایش شد

----------


## reza6966

*جلسه اول آموزش ASP.NET* 


در این بخش توضیح مختصری راجب محیط .NET و همچنین ابزار های موجود در ToolBox داده خواهد شد

*دانلود فایل آموزشی*

----------


## reza6966

*جلسه دوم آموزش ASP.NET*




این بخش اختصاص دارد به توضیح مختصری راجب ابزار های بخش Standard در ویژوال استدیو ...

*دانلود فایل آموزشی*

*دانلود فایل پروژه*

----------


## reza6966

*جلسه سوم آموزش ASP.NET*




این بخش راجب مبحث کوکی ها در ASP.NET صحبت کند و همچنین مثال های کاربردی راجب نحوه استفاده از کوکی پیاده سازی کرده ... امید وارم که دوستان نهایت استفاده را از این بخش ببرند

*دانلود فایل آموزشی*

*دانلود فایل پروژه*

----------


## meysamm

مجموعه فیلم های آموزشی ASP.net به زبان فارسی

----------


## asrah6

سلامبر شما دوستان گرامی 
سری فیلم های آموزشی asp.net از مهندس مهرداد کیانیان را می توانید با لینک مستقیم در قسمت زیر دانلود کنید.
فیلم های آموزشی asp.net  مهندس مهرداد کیانیان

کلیک بر روی دکمه تشکر فراموش نشود.

----------


## maxpayn2

*اضافه کردن داینامیک یک کنترل به صفحه*

حجم فایل : 69 مگابایت
منبع : www.ASP.NET
لینک دانلود فیلم : Click Here
لینک دانلود سورس سی شارپ : Click Here
لینک دانلود سورس وی بی : Click Here

----------


## maxpayn2

*ساختن Custom User Control*

حجم فایل : 57.4 مگابایت
منبع : www.ASP.NET
 لینک دانلود فیلم : Click Here
 لینک دانلود سورس سی شارپ : Click Here
لینک دانلود سورس وی بی : Click Here

----------


## maxpayn2

*ساختن Theme های قابل انتخاب توسط کاربر*

حجم فایل : 59.5 مگابایت
منبع : www.ASP.NET
 لینک دانلود فیلم : Click Here
 لینک دانلود سورس سی شارپ : Click Here
لینک دانلود سورس وی بی : Click Here

----------


## khz-web1

سلام...
این کلیپ آموزشی راجب فایل web.config هستش که حدود 27 دقیقه است...
امیدوارم که دوستان نهایت استفاده رو ببرند
*دانلود فایل آموزشی*
موفق باشید

----------


## بهزاد اماني

24 فیلم آموزشی
که هر هفته 2 فیلم براتون می زارم چون حجم فایل ها بالا هستش

----------


## sadeghlinux

24 کلیپ آموزشی برنامه نویسی باASP.NET  

 لینک دانلود

----------


## javad.nic63

باسلام خدمت دوستان. فیلم زیر که در اون آموزش قسمت اول ajax در asp.net از  طریق کتابخانه jquery رو آموزش دادم خودم تهیه کردم. سعی کردم در اون  ترکیبی از جاوا اسکریپت و jquery در asp.net را نشون بدم. درواقع توی این  فیلم آموزش یک لاگین از طریق jquery داده شده. البته مباحث مقدماتی jquery  هم گفته شده. در قسمتهای بعد آموزش خواندن و ذخیره اطلاعات از دیتابیس و  همچنین تغییر dropdownList رو هم میذارم. امیدوارم برای دوستان مفید باشه.  

* قسمت اول: آموزش لاگین در asp.net بوسیله jquery*
لینک 4shared 
http://www.4shared.com/file/74hk4SCd/AjaxJquery1.html

* قسمت دوم: آموزش خواندن اطلاعات از دیتابیس و همچنین ذخیره اطلاعات در دیتابیس*
لینک 4shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/A5ktg39M/AjaxJquery2.html

* قسمت سوم: نحوه پرکردن dropdownlist با استفاده از اطلاعات ارسالی توسط شما*
لینک 4shared
http://www.4shared.com/file/6ApB4UFJ/ajaxJquery3.html

فایل پروژه ساخته شده:
ضمیمه 73506

----------


## ERIKA

سلام
با برنامه KMPLAYER باز کنید .
میتونید آن را از www.MihanDownlaod.Com دانلود کنید.

----------


## rezaee2

پروژه سيستم مديريت دانشگاه بهمراه آموزش ويدئويي نصب و راه اندازي و برخي از قطعه كدها و...
يكي از بهترين روشهاي يادگيري بعد از آشنايي با مقدمات، آموزش طي يك* پروژه* هست. به اين صورت كه طي آموزش پروژه اي ساده *مفاهيم تئوري و كاربردي*  رو همزمان و يا مرحله به مرحله بررسي كنيم. با استفاده از اين روش تجربه  به من نشون داده كه بالاترين بازده و رضايت از آموخته ها بوجود مياد.
 تصميم داشتم پروژه اي رو كه الان شاهدش  هست رو براي دانلود بزارم اما ديدم چه بهتر ميشه كه روي اين پروژه توضيحاتي  رو بگم تا دوستاني كه آشنايي كمتري دارن و در سطح تئوري هستن بتونن با يه  مرور خيلي خلاصه ديد بهتري نسبت به اين پروژه داشته باشن و بتونن از اون  اطلاعات كسب بكنن و استفاده ببرن.
*پروژه سامانه مديريت دانشگاه*  يه پروژه ساده است كه بيشتر مناسب آموزش هست تا استفاده. چون سيستم مديريت  دانشگاه بسيار پيچيده و تحليلش بسيار زمان بر هست و چنين پروژه سنگيني  براي آموزش مناسب نيست. به همين علت ما بخش هاي كوچيكي از يه سيستم دانشگاه  رو جدا كرديم


 	حجم بسته آموزشی: 34 مگابایت

مدت زمان آموزش تصویری: 42 دقیقه

پسوند آموزش ویدئویی: SWF

نوع پروژه: وبسایت

طراحی بکمک ویژوال استادیو دات نت 2008

بزبان C#‎.Net ASP.Net

بانک اطلاعاتی SQL Server 2005

استفاده از آموزش با صلوات بر محمد و آل محمد

دوستان نظرشون رو درباره اين پروژه كه آموزشي هست و در سطح مقدماتي و متوسط قرار داره بگن.

دانلود و توضيحات بيشتر: پروژه سيستم مديريت دانشگاه بهمراه آموزش

----------


## 30yamand

دوستان عزیز که با دانلود کردنش مشکل دارند روی لینک زیر کلیک کنند صفحه دانلودش میاد .

انتقال به صفحه دانلود

----------


## aserfg

با توحه به اهمیت Ajax و تنوع روشهای پیاده سازی درخواست های غیر همزمان در ASP.NET آموزشهایی رو به صورت ویدیویی برای دوستان آماده خواهم کرد . این ویدیو ها در 4shared آپلود خواهند شد . 

اولین ویدیو : آشنایی با مفاهیم اولیه و انواع روشها حجم 10مگا بایت http://www.4shared.com/video/8NQY4EV...tutorial1.html 
قسمت دوم :
دانلود فیلم آموزشی آژاکس با ااستفاده از وب سرویس 
حجم : 131مگا بایت 
آدرس : http://www.4shared.com/file/itJvgv7d/ajax2.html

----------


## aserfg

اصلاح شد :
http://www.4shared.com/video/8NQY4EV...tutorial1.html

----------


## rezaee2

Captcha چيست؟


در اين مجموعه* بعد از معرفي الگوريتم ساده و كاربردي استفاده شده در اين آموزش روشهاي مختلف ديگري هم براي ايجاد تصاوير امنيتي توضيح داده شده.* CAPTCHA به پروژه سيستم مديريت دانشگاه اضافه خواهد شد كه درگذشته آموزش اين سيستم (مديريت آموزشگاه) قرار گرفته شده بود.

عناوين بررسي شده بصورت خلاصه:

ايجاد پروژه وب سايت
تعرف رشته اصلي
ايجاد متغيير تصادفي
ايجاد متغييرها براي ذخيره اعداد تصادفي
مفهوم انواع ممكن مقداردهي در متدها
استفاده از SubString براي برداشتن يك كاراكتر از رشته مادر
تبديل نوع Object به String
تعريف بيت مپ و گرافيك و نوشتن در تصوير و نمايش آن در يك ايميج
افزودن تصوير امنيتي به يك پروژه و نكات پيرامون آن
نكات درج تصوير امنيتي براي فرم لوگين


*استفاده از آموزش با صلوات بر محمد و آل محمد*

دانلود آموزش ايجاد كد امنيتي CAPTCHA 

لطفا نظرات خود را در سايت مطرح نماييد...

درصورت تمايل به همكاري

----------


## مهران رسا

*ویدئو آموزشی ای جکس در ASP.NET 2*
این مجموعه شامل آموزش ای جکس در Asp.net 2 به صورت تصویری، به زبان انگلیسی و شامل 30 قسمت با فرمت wmv می باشد که توسط خانم Asli Bilgin، توسعه دهنده مایکروسافت و نویسنده کتاب Mastering Database Programming تهیه شده است. به گفته ی ایشان، آموزش های موجود در این مجموعه بسیار کاربردی بوده و حاوی اطلاعاتیست که کمتر میتوان در اینترنت یافت.


لینک دانلود : http://m8spy.com/?p=1274

----------


## bade saba

لینک مستقیم دانلود فیلم های ASP.NET Web Forms سایت pluralsight-training و لینکهای آماده شده 322 فیلم از سایت ASP.NET 

سر فصلهای فیلم های ASP.NET Web Forms سایت pluralsight-training که هر کدوم بین 9 تا 12 تا فیلم هستش
Introduction to ASP.NET
ASP.NET Web Forms Features
Working with Data
Entity Framework
Master Pages
Javascript and Ajax
Security
Using ASP.NET Dynamic Data
Web Deployment

322 فیلم از سایت ASP.NET مربوط به سرفصلهای زیر هستش
How Do I?
Building 3.5 Applications
Tailspin Spyworks
General IIS Tips
General VS 2010 Tips
Ajax Control Toolkit
ASP.NET AJAX
Data Access
ASP.NET Dynamic Data
ASP.NET 3.5
jQuery
.NET 4
Authentication

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

باسلام
باید بگم تقریبا نصف لینک های دانلود حذف شده اند! کاربرانی که زحمت کشیدند و لینک ها رو گذاشتند, لطف کنند اگه لینک دانلود حذف شده بروز کنند.
ممنون
موفق باشید

----------


## tnacym

خیلی از فیلم هایی که دوستان زحمت کشیده بودن و گذاشته بودن لینک دانلودشون مشکل داشت
اگه می شه اون ها رو بررسی و لینک دانلود ها رو اصلاح کنید تا زحمت دوستان بی نتیجه نمونه
با تشکر

----------


## masato

> دوستان عزیز که با دانلود کردنش مشکل دارند روی لینک زیر کلیک کنند صفحه دانلودش میاد .
> 
> انتقال به صفحه دانلود


سلام لینک دانلود http://www.navidweb.com/phocadownloa...ingProject.zip

----------

